# NCEES Sample Problems



## buick455 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have the last two revisions of the NCEES sample questions and solutions books. I have worked the problems both books and am in the process of working them again. Are there more revisions available or similar problem books out their other than Lindeburg and the six minute solutions book?


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 22, 2009)

There are no more revisions...only those 2. Besides the sample exams and the 6 minute problems, there are no more problems that are roughly 6 minutes long.


----------



## bph (Jul 22, 2009)

buick455 said:


> I have the last two revisions of the NCEES sample questions and solutions books. I have worked the problems both books and am in the process of working them again. Are there more revisions available or similar problem books out their other than Lindeburg and the six minute solutions book?



I think PPI has some online stuff. I did a few of the free ones, they seemed like the morning problems. I think I would rather do these than the MERM problems. I think lots of fast problems that hit many topics are better than a few really long problems that go into depth that is not needed.


----------



## HVACstevie (Jul 22, 2009)

buick455 said:


> I have the last two revisions of the NCEES sample questions and solutions books. I have worked the problems both books and am in the process of working them again. Are there more revisions available or similar problem books out their other than Lindeburg and the six minute solutions book?



Ask around your office. Before I took the test I found a dude willing to let me borrow his NCEES practice book from back when they weren't multiple guess. Sure, it's a different format but it still helped alot.


----------



## rppearso (Jul 30, 2009)

How close are the actual exam questions to the NCEES sample exam questions, there are a few off the wall questions in the NCEES sample exam, my worry is did thoes of you who have taken the exam experience a completely different set of questions from the NCEES sample questions or were they relativly similar with numbers changed around. I am trying to condence down my reference materials for the exam and when I find questions that reference obscure portions of perrys I wonder.

Thank you for any help, I only want to take this exam once and I am hoping there are no surprises on the exam!


----------



## Agg97 (Jul 31, 2009)

rppearso said:


> How close are the actual exam questions to the NCEES sample exam questions, there are a few off the wall questions in the NCEES sample exam, my worry is did thoes of you who have taken the exam experience a completely different set of questions from the NCEES sample questions or were they relativly similar with numbers changed around. I am trying to condence down my reference materials for the exam and when I find questions that reference obscure portions of perrys I wonder.
> Thank you for any help, I only want to take this exam once and I am hoping there are no surprises on the exam!


My take on the actual exam versus NCEES sample exams is that the questions that ask about fundamentals are similar to the actual test. The "off the wall" ones will be replaced by similar "off the wall" ones that there's very little preparation you can do for it. Your best ally for those is your MERM and a boat load of other references. Still, I maintain that it is possible to pass the PE exam by just concentrating on the fundamentals of all 3 depth areas. If you can do a shear and moment diagram, a power cycle, and read a psych chart, and other fundamental things from all 3 depths, you're well on your way to a passing score.

p.s. If it weren't obvious, I took the Mechanical PE exam. I don't know how well this advice translates to the other disciplines. Sorry, thought I was on the Mechanical board when I wrote this.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 31, 2009)

rppearso said:


> How close are the actual exam questions to the NCEES sample exam questions, there are a few off the wall questions in the NCEES sample exam, my worry is did thoes of you who have taken the exam experience a completely different set of questions from the NCEES sample questions or were they relativly similar with numbers changed around. I am trying to condence down my reference materials for the exam and when I find questions that reference obscure portions of perrys I wonder.
> Thank you for any help, I only want to take this exam once and I am hoping there are no surprises on the exam!


I didn't use the NCEES practice exam, So I can't help you there. But yes, you can expect a couple, not too many, of really obscure questions on the exam. I found the afternoon section to contain the more qualitative type questions that were based more on having experience knowledge or you just happened to have the correct reference book.


----------



## rppearso (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you very much for the responses (sorry I kinda hijacked someone elses thread but hopefully this info was useful for the OP as well). I was able to do ok on the fundamental questions although I did fall for some of the stupid errors like not incuding velocity head in a pump dischrage calculation so I made very strong notes to myself that when I see such questions on the exam to take care not to fall for the wrong answers that are seemingly right (like mixing up fanning and moody friction factors), I noticed on almost all questions I could eliminate 2 answer choices just from reading the question and knowing the rough order of magnitude that the answer should be but there is always the sneeky answer that is derived from making a common mistake in the calculation which I fell for a few times. I guess I should probably bring my perrys chemical engineering hand book to the exam as well as my pre-pared exam notes and commonly used equations and material properties and if I have extra time I can shuffle through perrys to get an extra point and if not just eliminate absurd answers and flip a coin (which is what I did for about 10% of the problems on the FE and still passed it).

I guess what this is all about is being so overwhelmingly prepared that you can walk away from the exam with a warm and fuzzy feeling so that the absurdly long wait time is not so hard on your nerves (piece of mind). We have phyc charts and power cycles for the chemical as well but I dont think it is focused on as much as fluids, heat, mass and thermo (even though power cycles are a subset of thermo).

Wish me luck. I still have about 3 months left but the time seems to go quick.


----------

